#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  ANATEL - SCM - Como saber bases registradas na sua cidade.

## FabricioViana

Olá colegas.


Já recebi muitos chamados de provedores que procuram por parceria SCM (sim, trabalho com isso além de ser provedor de Internet). Alguns querem saber se tem como verificar se sua base está cadastrada na ANATEL, seja pela minha empresa seja pela empresa que com que eles já fecharam parceria.

Muitos me dizem: “Pô, eu fechei o contrato com a empresa XX mas quando o fiscal chegou aqui descobri que a minha torre não estava cadastrada.”

Outros me questionam também se dá para saber se o concorrente está cadastrado na ANATEL para poder se precaver, pois um concorrente cadastrado certamente chamará a ANATEL quando um novo provedor iniciar seus serviços.

Finalmente tem aqueles que pagaram para ter sua própria SCM ou mesmo parceria e querem saber se a concorrência na cidade está dentro da lei e caso não esteja chamar a ANATEL.

Enfim.. A informação da quantidade de bases cadastradas numa determinada cidade é pública e pode ser vista pelo link abaixo:

EASP - ENTIDADES AUTORIZADAS DOS SERVIÇOS PRIVADOS - [SIS versão 2.1.101]

No campo serviço informe: “Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia – 045”

Os demais campos variam de acordo com a localização.

Atenção: neste link somente aparecerão as bases em que o laudo de vistoria já foi enviado e a TFI já foi liberada para pagamento. Bases com funcionamento em caráter experimental não aparecem.

Espero ter ajudado com esse post. Faço posts com perguntas, mas quando sei de algo que considero importante faço questão de colocar aqui tb!

Abraço
Fabrício Viana
PS: Vou trancar esse tópico pois tinha apenas o intuito de informar!

----------

